# Bottle buckling



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

I was told to feed my bottle baby 100% whole milk instead of the goat kid milk replacer and so I’m trying it but after I feed him he coughs a few times could it be that the milk is to strong??


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I've only bottle had one baby but I have some thoughts:

On Goat Milk Substitutes
From what I've read, more people have success with whole milk than milk replacer. My little guy had some digestive issues on a whole milk mix so (after many fecals and supplements) my vet suggested I try milk replacer instead; I saw no change. Turned out he was sick with crypto but if I ever have a bottle baby again I will use whole milk if not because of the advice of many experienced goat people, then simply because its easier to find and prepare. If the milk was too strong or rich for him, I would think you would see signs of digestive upset like scours or constipation.

On the Coughing Issue
Is it just once or twice after each feed or is it a coughing fit? After every feed or once in a while? Is it when the bottle is empty or when you stop him/when he stops and there's still milk in the bottle? He may just be eating too fast and sputters a bit. If he isn't showing other symptoms of illness and it's not a full-blown coughing fit I probably wouldn't worry about it. You just want to be sure to turn the bottle upright and take it out of his mouth when he begins to let go. Otherwise, drops of milk will still fall from the nipple of the bottle while he's trying to let go (bottles don't naturally stop the flow like goat teats) and he may cough.

Just MHO, like I said, I'm not terribly experinced.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe get a different nipple with a smaller hole. Prichard nipples are a good choice. They are the red nipple with the yellow collar, you snip a little off the tip and see how much milk comes out. There is a tiny ball in the collar that acts like a air valve. Make sure the little hole in the yellow collar is facing up, when you feed. 

Prichard nipples fit on most soda pop plastic bottles.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Apparently Premier1 has a method of cutting the teat to allow it to "self seal" and prevent dripping when not upright.
https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/pritchard-teat#product-information-data


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Maybe get a different nipple with a smaller hole.


My very first thought was, "That hole's too large." Also, "Is the kid's head straight up?" Because it shouldn't be straight up.

I don't like Pritchard nipples myself, but whatever we use, we have to remember the younger the baby, the smaller the hole.

Well Spotted.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Up at the top of the page, you'll see the word Articles. Click on it and then click on Digestive Development in Kids.

It is a great article that will make you much more confident going forward.


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

KDelatorre said:


> I was told to feed my bottle baby 100% whole milk instead of the goat kid milk replacer and so I'm trying it but after I feed him he coughs a few times could it be that the milk is to strong??


I thought the milk was to strong so I started putting a little bit of water in it but he is still coughing he does it like three or fours times then starts eating aging and does it when he is done.


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

Deborah Haney said:


> I've only bottle had one baby but I have some thoughts:
> 
> On Goat Milk Substitutes
> From what I've read, more people have success with whole milk than milk replacer. My little guy had some digestive issues on a whole milk mix so (after many fecals and supplements) my vet suggested I try milk replacer instead; I saw no change. Turned out he was sick with crypto but if I ever have a bottle baby again I will use whole milk if not because of the advice of many experienced goat people, then simply because its easier to find and prepare. If the milk was too strong or rich for him, I would think you would see signs of digestive upset like scours or constipation.
> ...


The whole milk seems to be working better before I started using it he had really runny stool and now that I'm using it his stool is starting to get hard again. Every time I feed him he starts coughing and I'm using a baby bottle because the people I got him from used one.


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Maybe get a different nipple with a smaller hole. Prichard nipples are a good choice. They are the red nipple with the yellow collar, you snip a little off the tip and see how much milk comes out. There is a tiny ball in the collar that acts like a air valve. Make sure the little hole in the yellow collar is facing up, when you feed.
> 
> Prichard nipples fit on most soda pop plastic bottles.


I'm using a baby bottle to feed him.


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

mariarose said:


> My very first thought was, "That hole's too large." Also, "Is the kid's head straight up?" Because it shouldn't be straight up.
> 
> I don't like Pritchard nipples myself, but whatever we use, we have to remember the younger the baby, the smaller the hole.
> 
> Well Spotted.


I'm using a baby bottle. I don't feed him with his head straight up I have the bottle tilted in front of him I don't ever hold straight up.


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Up at the top of the page, you'll see the word Articles. Click on it and then click on Digestive Development in Kids.
> 
> It is a great article that will make you much more confident going forward.


Okay thank you.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Baby bottles are what I use, also. So get a new nipple, one for newborns, and as he grows you can enlarge the nipple.

You're doing great.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Try a pritchard nipple. Should be available at Tractor Supply.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

KDelatorre said:


> I thought the milk was to strong so I started putting a little bit of water in it but he is still coughing he does it like three or fours times then starts eating aging and does it when he is done.


No, PLEASE don't weaken the milk. Please. They can't digest it then and it will sour in the stomach


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Baby bottles are what I use, also. So get a new nipple, one for newborns, and as he grows you can enlarge the nipple.
> 
> You're doing great.


Okay I will do that thank you.


----------



## KDelatorre (Oct 15, 2017)

mariarose said:


> No, PLEASE don't weaken the milk. Please. They can't digest it then and it will sour in the stomach


Okay I won't do it anymore I have only done it twice.


----------

